# Looking for game, Benton IL



## maddman75 (Apr 26, 2007)

Just moved to Benton and I'm looking to join or set up a new game.  Both my girlfriend and I are wanting to play, here's a general list of preferences

- Will want to meet you outside of gaming first, no pressure, just make sure we all get along.
- No system snobs!  We're in a D&D sort of mood, but might want to play HEX, Exalted, Buffy, or others in the future.  No committments, but if you're a '3.5 only' kind of person we're going to clash.  I tend to set up the game so everyone knows how many sessions we play something, then we decide where to go from there so no one is locked into a system they don't like.  Just keep an open mind.
- We're older.  We're in our mid 20s and early 30s, and would really prefer someone in that age bracket.  Not required of course, but it may be a factor.
- We're close enough to Carbondale, if you're in that area.


----------



## Cyragnome (Apr 27, 2007)

Dude, you keep moving further and further away!


----------



## maddman75 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, we're not opposed to a road-trip!  And we've talked about hosting an NTL get-together in the near future too .

But I needs me some local players!


----------



## maddman75 (May 2, 2007)

Bumpage


----------

